# الرسم الهندسي بواسطة برنامج visio



## aidsami (22 أبريل 2012)

​ الرسم الهندسي بواسطة برنامج VISIO 

​
*
سلام

يساعدك برنامج VISIO 
التابع لشركة : MICROSOFT

من انجاز مخططات في غاية الروعة و الاحترافية حتى التي تتعلق بادارة المشروعات كمخطط غانت GANTT
*








*كما تستطيع استترداد بيانات من Microsoft Office Project لإنشاء مخطط "جانت" في Microsoft Office Visio


​ و يحوي على قوالب و مخططات تصلح لعدة مجالات هندسية:
*






​*



*​



​* 

اليكم هذا الكتاب الخاص بالرسم الهندسي 
*:63:*بواسطة برنامج VISIO باللغة العربية:
-يمكن اعتباره بالنسبة لكم كمدخل لهذا البرنامج العملاق-

*الرابط:

http://www.filesin.com/EB337199258/download.html

*
ملاحظة:

كيفية التحميل من Filesin لمن لا يعلمها
شاهد هذا الفيديو (التحميل بالنسبة لكم سيكون أسهل ما يمكن) -يجب ايقاف خاصية التحميل الاوتوماتيكي مع المتصفح لمستعملي IDMANE)
*

<font size="2">






*حظ موفق*​


----------



## saimoh76 (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (23 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (23 أبريل 2012)

هناك صعوبه فى التحميل منهذا الموقع


----------



## aidsami (23 أبريل 2012)

أخويا SAIMOH76 و فتحي عبد الغني شكرا لمروركما العطر

​اليك رابط أخر عن طريق الموقع *RESTFILE* 

http://www.restfile.com/q6kkpvo7z6qj/EngineeringDrawing-Visio.pdf.html

كيفية التحميل من restFile سهلة جدا
لمن لا يعلمها 

اتبع لخطوات التالية


بعد الضغط على رابط التحميل
- تصفح أسفل الشاشة
- اضغط على GET Link
- أدخل الكود المكتوب-أنظر الى الاعلى- و اذاكان غير واضح اضغط على another captcha
- بعدها اذهب الى أسفل الصفحة و أضغط على CREAT Link
- انتظر قليلا و ستحصل على رابط التحميل
- اضغط عليه او قم بنسخه و لصقه في المتصفح


​ استفادة طيبة


----------



## aidsami (2 يونيو 2012)

*رابط أخر لكتاب
*

*الرسم الهندسي بواسطة الحاسب

باستعمال برنامج VISIO
*

http://filemac.com/5uq2kztwki7m.html
​


----------



## saimoh76 (12 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا على اضافة الروابط*


----------



## aidsami (20 يونيو 2012)

Good luck

you are welcom​


----------



## akram621 (4 يناير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على المجهود ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## yuri_maximus (18 فبراير 2013)

يسلم


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 فبراير 2013)

يعطيك العافيه يبدوا ان هناك في مشكله في الروابط


----------

